# Look what daddy brought home to join our pack...



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

we were lucky enough to rescue and bring home a beautiful 4 month old female amstaff (sire) and APBT (dam) mixed chocolate brindle with a ticked pattern rednose named Hazel... with, you guessed it... hazel eyes. Cujo, our 3 month old black and tan APBT, could not be happier to have a new buddy!!!

:woof: :welcome: up:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ohhhh PUPPIES!!! too cute


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I love her markings.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ooo i like. pretty tick markings


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is a cutie thats for sure. Have fun raising two at the same time......just remeber to breath. lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Both pups look great! Hazel is beautiful!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome..some good looking dogs


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

she is cute. Don't forget to clip those long nails of hers either.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe puppy fever! lol they are adorable, I love the picture of them sleeping in the crates too cute!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the compliments folks! Hazel, like Cujo, was rescued from a bad situation and we took her in. In Hazel's case, a kid bred his sire, sold the pups and kept Hazel until the cost to raise another dog caught up with him and he had to let her go. She is a bit on the timid side and looks very scared around people in general. Hopefully, we can rehab and sociallize her so she can enjoy a full and happy life. And 2 pups really takes a lot of patience and work... but they also bring a lot of smiles to my family's faces.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

um.... this is the part where you happily HAND THEM OVER to me


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

lol...thnx Megan. :hug:

Just to update... Cujo was just neutered yesterday and is doing very well. Our boy cannot sit still and has returned to his old crazy self... I really don't know how we can keep him lowkey to heal-up from the surgery for the next 10 days... lol. And Hazel is wonderful... we just brought her to the groomers to get a bath and a nail trim. It has only been 4 days, but she seems to be settling down very well with the new surroundings. But... SHE IS SO CLINGY! She whines a lot whenever we leave the room. All in all, Cujo and Hazel love each other's company. :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

It's hard to keep them down after being neutered, but possibly crate rest (keeping him in as much as you can) and giving him busy toys like a kong with yummy stuff in it, just to keep him down. I had the HARDEST time keeping Rudi down, and on one occasion I had to go back to the vet and he had to use glue to glue the outer layer of her incision back together. it was really gross, but she healed up nicely afterwards. maybe keep him separated from the new girl for awhile, just because when he is with her he wants to play more.

and i wish i was grooming her!  you wouldn't get a return phone call and i would just.... keep her. heehee


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg that girl is ADORABLE!!!! she looks like she has chicken pox  i love it. best part of the neuter with lil boys is smaller incision and heals super fast. george just got done almost 2 weeks ago and was his energetic self later that day  bones and kongs are life savers. good luck!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the tip... Cujo definitely is anxious to play and go about his daily routine already. Meanwhile, we have scheduled Hazel's spaying in the end of March... cross your fingers and pray for us as I know that is a lot more work and tending to post-surgery.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Both are cute!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx, P-O-P! Not gonna say that it is not a handful raising 2 puppies... but they are so loving and adorable. And just coming home with the puppies anxiously greeting you makes up for the accidental "mess" and occasional whining... lol


----------

